# New phone help needed (up to £200)



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm going to have to buy a new phone soon as my trusty Nokia Lumia 620 appears to be giving up. I can't sync the Microsoft email account, nothing I have tried has helped and it has started dropping contacts and having call problems.

I was thinking of getting a new Lumia as I like them but it would appear that the syncing problem has affected lots of phones so with that and the lack of apps in mind I think it's time for a change.

I don't fancy paying over £200 and I'll be happy with a resonable smart phone.
I would really appreciate any suggestions or recommendations that come from experience.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

The writing is on the wall for lumia phones, Microsoft just doesn't seem to be bothered with them and there hasn't been a notable new phone out in a while

In that price bracket, the best phone out the there at the moment is Motorola's new G4
Cracking specs, great design and carphone warehouse have some really good deals on it atm

https://www.carphonewarehouse.com/motorola/moto-g4.html#!colour=black&capacity=16GB&dealType=sf

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## sniktaw (Mar 25, 2015)

http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay-as-you-go/vodafone-smart-6-ultra-payg/sku86618-silver

£89! Excellent phone for the money. Can be unlocked for £3 with an eBay code. Had mine 12months and not missed a beat.

sent using electrickery


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for that, I think you're right regarding the windows phones which is a shame but I think I need to make the swicth away from them.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

sniktaw said:


> http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay-as-you-go/vodafone-smart-6-ultra-payg/sku86618-silver
> 
> £89! Excellent phone for the money. Can be unlocked for £3 with an eBay code. Had mine 12months and not missed a beat.
> 
> sent using electrickery


Yeah they are good but you can say goodbye to any future android version updates

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sniktaw (Mar 25, 2015)

True. Horses for courses 😀


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Hereisphilly said:


> Yeah they are good but you can say goodbye to any future android version updates
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Why is that ?

I have little idea about these things.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

uruk hai said:


> Why is that ?
> 
> I have little idea about these things.


The phone is commissioned by Vodafone and made through another company

Carriers like Vodafone are not interested in updating the phone at all and usually when they release a phone it stays on the version it'd launched with

Phones sold by actual OEMs generally have more chance of an update

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

If you can scrape another £50 I've heard good things about the One Plus... phones
https://oneplus.net/uk/oneplus-2

or this one is £189
https://oneplus.net/uk/oneplus-x


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Natalie said:


> If you can scrape another £50 I've heard good things about the One Plus... phones
> https://oneplus.net/uk/oneplus-2
> 
> or this one is £189
> https://oneplus.net/uk/oneplus-x


One plus two is a shocking phone, oneplus really borked the CPU when they did it

One plus x is a good device, but Qualcomm have said they aren't making the Android 7 drivers for a single device with a snapdragon 801, so it's basically the end of the line for this one too

One plus 3 is a cracking phone but a bit more money

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Apple I-phone 5S is not a bad phone, and good offers to get.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Hereisphilly said:


> One plus two is a shocking phone, oneplus really borked the CPU when they did it
> 
> One plus x is a good device, but Qualcomm have said they aren't making the Android 7 drivers for a single device with a snapdragon 801, so it's basically the end of the line for this one too
> 
> ...


Ah thanks, I don't know about the specific models.


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

I currently have an Elephone P9000 do a read on it pretty good and not expensive, though just got a LG G5, so P9000 is looking for a new home! also just released an P9000 edge!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

taylor8 said:


> I currently have an Elephone P9000 do a read on it pretty good and not expensive, though just got a LG G5, so P9000 is looking for a new home! also just released an P9000 edge!


I've just got the G5 - decent phone :thumb:

Actually the G3 is a good shout for a cheaper one
http://www.ebuyer.com/702471-lg-g3-...99&pkw=&pmt=&gclid=CPHZpNH-os8CFYXnGwodI_IJHA


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Natalie said:


> I've just got the G5 - decent phone :thumb:
> 
> Actually the G3 is a good shout for a cheaper one
> http://www.ebuyer.com/702471-lg-g3-...99&pkw=&pmt=&gclid=CPHZpNH-os8CFYXnGwodI_IJHA


Yes i had a G3 before my Elephone


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

taylor8 said:


> Yes i had a G3 before my Elephone


Mine's still fine (apart from scuffed edges when I've dropped it  ) after nearly 2 years, just fancies a new phone :lol:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Natalie said:


> Ah thanks, I don't know about the specific models.


One plus' first phone, the One was launched in 2014, was really good and came at a great price

The Two came a year later and they really cost cut alot, so in many ways it was actually worse than its predecessor, even though it is a replacement

The X came a few months after the two, marketed as an even cheaper alternative, as it used alot of components from the year and a half old One
Very good at the time, but because it uses quite old components, they are now no longer supported for nougat

The Three is this years device and is fantastic, they have really done a good job

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bad3gg (Aug 4, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> One plus' first phone, the One was launched in 2014, was really good and came at a great price
> 
> The Two came a year later and they really cost cut alot, so in many ways it was actually worse than its predecessor, even though it is a replacement
> 
> ...


Ive got a oneplus x, good phone if your not too bothered about fingerprint scanners or NFC/contactless, does tend to struggle a bit when pushed but can't complain for the price, there's better cameras out there and the oled screen taxes the battery if you have it turned up. I'll be upgrading to the 3 soon when my sim only contract comes up at the end of the year, again don't think it can be beaten for specs vs price. Rumors are already circulating about the 4 though so may hold out for that.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## CarChem (Mar 12, 2014)

Nexus 5x if you can shop around for a good price 32gb one, awesome phone with great camera.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

CarChem said:


> Nexus 5x if you can shop around for a good price 32gb one, awesome phone with great camera.


Absolutely this!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Xiaomi Note 3 Pro


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Nexus 5x is £199 in Argos reduced by £100

http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/5234792.htm


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Paul.D said:


> Nexus 5x is £199 in Argos reduced by £100
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/5234792.htm


Cracking deal

32gb for a bit more

https://www.eglobalcentral.co.uk/lg...zQOBxA2rxs8BC5ePft_hoChefw_wcB#/product/16074

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

I've had a Motorola G3 for a few months now, and it is pretty decent as well.
Argos has the X (newer version) with 20 quid off at the moment. 
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4473190.htm
Would be interesting to hear others' thoughts about it?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

transtek said:


> I've had a Motorola G3 for a few months now, and it is pretty decent as well.
> Argos has the X (newer version) with 20 quid off at the moment.
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4473190.htm
> Would be interesting to hear others' thoughts about it?


Father in law has one of these and it's okay, but just okay

I'd go as far as to say that you get a better experience on a G3

It's not newer than the G3, but was released at similar times to fit in between the G and the higher X model

Screen is good, camera is okay, but it's woefully let down by the snapdragon 615
That processor is well know for having an issue with its single channel memory controller and so performance is pretty poor and stuttery

For the price the Nexus 5x is leagues ahead in everything, plus that one has already gotten it's update to nougat

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

In the end I bought a Motorola G4 and so far it's a cracking phone, thanks for the advice and recommendation, it really is appreciated. :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks to this thread, I've just bought my mum a G4 online as of two minutes ago!


----------

